# The Official OFFSEASON '11/ Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, lets do what we Bulls fan's do best and thats spending another summer coming up with totally random and un realistic trades/signings that will probably never happen in hopes of winning a title. 

I'll go first.. DWIGHT HOWARD. 

Nah but seriously we need to make some changes/additions if we are to make it to the Finals for the first time in over a decade. 

A 2 or 3 that can create and handle the ball would be nice. 
A 4 or 5 off the bench thats more athletic. 
A pure scorer off the bench regardless of position that can give you the occasional 30 point night. 

Soo Tyrus Thomas, Jamal Crawford and JR Smith would be nice lol jk. 

Ugh I hate life.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

You forgot to add Jason Richardson and Caron Butler to that list. :rofl:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



SWIFTSLICK said:


> You forgot to add Jason Richardson and Caron Butler to that list. :rofl:


Ahh thats taking back to pre Rose era. Remember when we wanted Caron Butler and Antawn Jamison soooo bad lol. 

What do you guy's think about taking a chance on Greg Oden? Hes on the block and nobody really think's he might play again but he might be worth a look.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I don't want anything to do with Greg Oden.

We lucked out this year with Deng not getting injured, but could you imagine a season where Oden, Boozer, Noah, and Deng all missed significant playing time?

I'd have a heart attack.


----------



## RSNL (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

PLEASE!!!
Lets upgrade the SG. Someone who can create their own shots. Please get a true legitimate backup PG for Derrick Rose. 
For the role players I'd like to keep Taj, Brewer, and Kurt Thomas. Asik would be a great trade bait along with picks. I know Boozer will be impossible to move. I'd be willing to trade Taj as well if it meant getting some help.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Pay Ton said:


> I don't want anything to do with Greg Oden.
> 
> We lucked out this year with Deng not getting injured, but could you imagine a season where Oden, Boozer, Noah, and Deng all missed significant playing time?
> 
> I'd have a heart attack.


Even if it was for just one of our late first round picks?


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I think Oden may at least be worth a look. But I do believe he's a restricted free agent. If we go the Center route: Yao Ming, Chandler, Pryzbilla(haven't typed that name in a while), Dalembert, are all unrestricted in 2011. I believe Peja Stojakovic and Caron Butler may also be unrestricted as well (but I could be wrong).


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I'd have to imagine if we're giving up a late first round pick, we would do it. 

And I wouldn't have anything against that, but I wouldn't count my chickens either.

If I'm front office, I make a trade for Oden with the assumption that any playing time we receive from him will be a *bonus*, and not an expectation, but I think they already know that, so I'm not too worried there.

I keep struggling to think of a SG I want outside of Mayo.

Honestly, I know that names like Afflalo, Richardson, Crawford, and Hamilton have been thrown around, but Mayo is the only 2 that really gives me any confidence heading into next year. The others would be an upgrade, but I don't think they'd be enough. Honestly, I don't know that Mayo would be enough either, but it'd definitely be a vast improvement.

I didn't think about Butler. 

Peja...well...hmm...meh.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I wish for Dallas to beat Miami before a possible year long lockout. Wouldn't it be great if Lebron and Wade had to wait until their third year to try for a title? Wade would be over thirty and Lebron would only have three more years under contract.:twocents:

We need a player like Carmelo who is not afraid to go at Lebron.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

OJ Mayo sounds nice, but I have to question what's going on with him. He has not improved on a very good rookie year, his Peers are just leaving him in the dust and I have question why? I know its not talent because coming out of college some people were comparing him to Kobe. Maybe he just does not work as hard as guys like Rose and Westbrook. That being said, if Mayo recommits to improving on his game and really tries his hardest to be the best he can be I would love to have him on the Bulls.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I wonder if the Rockets would deal Kevin Martin. I would trade Boozer for Martin straight up. Martin gives you a legitimate 20 point scorer at SG and he's a deadly shooter.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

oj mayo was horrible in the playoffs, i doubt houston trade k-mart for boozington. but gar could ask...


true sg who can create for themselves are more rare than centers it seems...

can create for themselves and play defense
kobe
joe johnson
eric gordon

can create, play defense cant shot the three
wade
derozan

the rest are either spot up shooter or they cant play defense or doent have the size (like korver/brewer/b-gordon)


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

noah and boozer for howard would be offer worth thinking about on orlandos side. especially if howard doesnt sign an extension.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



BenDengGo said:


> noah and boozer for howard would be offer worth thinking about on orlandos side. especially if howard doesnt sign an extension.


This is pretty much our only legitimate hope. Miami upped the stakes and made it so you *must* have a two-headed monster or better to win the championship. From there we have to attract other players willing to play for peanuts for the chance to get a ring in the Chi.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

A part of me feels like if only Derrick Rose played slightly below how he usually play's I think we win the Miami series but there is a reason WHY Rose played so poorly. A combination of a really great defense that truly made it a goal to wall off Rose and make someone else beat them, a lack of a #2 scorer, a lack of another player who can create for himself and FT shooting really sunk us. 

A great Rose would have been enough to win this series but the reality is he still needs help, and the chances of our 22 year old 6'2 PG having a better series than 3 all world players on Miami is too much to ask for right now. Its unrealistic to believe that Rose can do it alone.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Bulls need a legit shooting guard. Bogans had a decent season, but face it, he's a career journeyman, who should be on the bench next to Scalabrine. OJ Mayo would be a perfect fit here, but I'm not sure if we could land him. Ray Allen is also an option, but his age is a concern.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

You guys can have John Salmons back :raised_ey


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

What the Bulls need above anything else is another Superstar Period! Whether its a SG or C or whatever it doesnt matter the Bulls need to land another one one way or another.

The depth is nice and everything but it really means dick during the postseason. Names like JR Smith, C.Lee, OJ Mayo dont get this team to the finals next year. The Bulls main goal has to get somebody who they can pair with Rose.

If D.Howard becomes even slightly available then you tell the Magic to name the price not named D.Rose. You put Howard with Rose and either Deng/Boozer/ or Noah and we are going to the finals next year because Rose can go cold all he wants with Howard in the paint to clean it up and make players like James and Wade think twice about driving we will be nearly impossible to beat in a 7 game series

The other name to keep an eye on is a disgruntled K.Bryant in LA


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Almost 38 million dollars next year for Boozer, Deng and Noah alone next season... wow. 

I just don't know how we are going to make a significant move. Its going to be very tough but the day's of Noah being called un touchable are LONG GONE.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

OMG! It is difficult for me to read all this nonsense on this page. Seriously people!!! The bulls went from yearly awful to 62 wins and just didnt quite have the experience and maturity to beat Maimi. What the bulls need to do is add a SG who can score, have less injuries, and just get one year older, and better, and more experinece and they will be right back here next year looking to make it to the finals.

d


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



giusd said:


> OMG! It is difficult for me to read all this nonsense on this page. Seriously people!!! The bulls went from yearly awful to 62 wins and just didnt quite have the experience and maturity to beat Maimi. What the bulls need to do is add a SG who can score, have less injuries, and just get one year older, and better, and more experinece and they will be right back here next year looking to make it to the finals.
> 
> d


Umm you do know that the Bulls have just as much playoff experience as anyone on that Heat team right?

Chris Bosh was better than anyone on our team and he had the LEAST experience so that excuse is weak. 

We lost because their players made the play's and we dint.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



giusd said:


> OMG! It is difficult for me to read all this nonsense on this page. Seriously people!!! The bulls went from yearly awful to 62 wins and just didnt quite have the experience and maturity to beat Maimi. What the bulls need to do is add a SG who can score, have less injuries, and just get one year older, and better, and more experinece and they will be right back here next year looking to make it to the finals.
> 
> d


So it was our lack of a scoring SG that allowed Miami to go on a 14-3 run that helped take control of the game? I find that very hard to believe. One player doesn't make Miami stop playing defense. We need more than just a "scoring" SG, because IF and When next season starts MIAMI will re-load with BETTER talent.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



TheDarkPrince said:


> Bulls need a legit shooting guard. Bogans had a decent season, but face it, he's a career journeyman, who should be on the bench next to Scalabrine. OJ Mayo would be a perfect fit here, but I'm not sure if we could land him. Ray Allen is also an option, but his age is a concern.


Ray Allen would be so ridiculously perfect for a one season run for you guys.. he would open up so much space for rose to penetrate.. and would knock down those open kick out threes.. Allen on the Bulls would be a scary thought


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

If we can't get Dwight than the number one priority has to be a ball handling SG who can take some pressure off Rose. As good as Rose is I wouldn't mind seeing him play off the ball a bit because he can pile up the turnovers in the blink of an eye. Any of the usual names like JR or Mayo I'd take.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Boozer, Noah, any (all) picks they want, and one more guy on the bench preferrably not named Gibson for Howard. This team would be greatly improved. One thing we have to realize is that we won 62 games last year. No reason we need to blow up the team.

Imagine:

Rose
SG (preferrably not named Bogans)
Deng
Gibson
Howard

Thats a deadly starting 5.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Boozer to make an exit. Period. I want that sack of sh!t off the team. Gets blocked constantly. Plays zero defense. His only attempts at defense were 2 flagrant fouls that pretty much cost us the games. 

As I said a while back, Boozer and Noah, plus the 2 1st rounders or whatever is necessary (minus trading Deng/Brewer...gotta keep a defender out there) for Dwight. Rose + Howard = an all-time great duo. They'd compliment eachother perfectly. 

I've read recently that Kevin Love isn't happy in Minnesota either. I don't like his lack of defense and being short like Boozer, but Love at least works harder and can shoot the 3 to stretch the D. He's also very young, and still improving. I have zero clue as to his trade value. The Wolves seem to like the white european bigs, so throw in Asik, and they'd probably want Deng. 

Final roster:

Rose/Watson
Bogans/Korver
Brewer
Love/Gibson
Howard

We'd have to pick up some more depth, and would be weaker at the 3, but so much better at the 4 and 5 with guys capable of putting up 20+ ppg and getting tons of rebounds at both positions, and with Gibson being a good defensive backup as well.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Dwight Howard is a pipe dream the Bulls won't get. He'll either wait out the season and go where the money takes him or he'll get traded(to LA, NY, MIA, BOS). The Bulls do NOT have the pieces to pull off a trade for Howard. We would have to trade half this team to get him.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



PD said:


> *Boozer, Noah, any (all) picks they want, and one more guy on the bench preferrably not named Gibson for Howard.* This team would be greatly improved. One thing we have to realize is that we won 62 games last year. *No reason we need to blow up the team.*
> Imagine:
> 
> Rose
> ...


Isn't that blowing up the team?

I think most people would say a trade involving all those players would be considered blowing up the team. I do however agree that those are the assets we would have to give up in order to get Dwight Howard and that if you are Gar, you will pull the trigger if something like that presents itself. Only for Howard though. I don't agree with trading a bunch of our players for a 2/3rd tier sg like some are proposing. We might get lucky and get what we our missing for peanuts like how LA got Gasol and how the Pistons got Rasheed Wallace. You never know! For Howard though, you risk the chemistry this team has shown in the regular season and do it at whatever costs. Howard and Rose would be an unstopable pick and role. Super Man and Might Mouse!


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



SWIFTSLICK said:


> Dwight Howard is a pipe dream the Bulls won't get. He'll either wait out the season and go where the money takes him or he'll get traded(to LA, NY, MIA, BOS). The Bulls do NOT have the pieces to pull off a trade for Howard. We would have to trade half this team to get him.


and the Knicks didnt have the pieces for Melo either, yet he's sporting a Knicks jersey right now.

The Bulls have the pieces the question is will he become available and will the Bulls go for it and be willing to make the big trade that we have not been able to pull off in the past


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

trade boozer for any type of contract that expires after next season. I think it was a good signing but just didn't work out and Taj should be a good backup. If Noah can play the 4 and Omar improves, they could possibly split the 96 minutes between the three players(obviously draft a big guy). I don't know if Boozer is tradeable though.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Merk said:


> and the Knicks didnt have the pieces for Melo either, yet he's sporting a Knicks jersey right now.
> 
> The Bulls have the pieces the question is will he become available and will the Bulls go for it and be willing to make the big trade that we have not been able to pull off in the past


1) Carmelo Anthony wanted to be traded to NY. 

2) Denver had no other options. The Knicks sweetened the pot by offering up all their role players. 

The Nuggets got rid of a malcontent that was ruining the team. Melo and his PR team held the Nuggets hostage. There are no reports of Dwight Howard wanting to leave the Magic. The Bulls do NOT have pieces the Orlando Magic want. Boozer, Noah, Asik, et cetera won't get us Dwight Howard. Not when the other options could be Gasol, Bynum, Odom, Bosh, Allen...


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Every team in the league wants Dwight Howard. Only 1 will get him. We all know deep down that team is NOT the Bulls.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



SWIFTSLICK said:


> 1) Carmelo Anthony wanted to be traded to NY.
> 
> 2) Denver had no other options. The Knicks sweetened the pot by offering up all their role players.
> 
> The Nuggets got rid of a malcontent that was ruining the team. Melo and his PR team held the Nuggets hostage. There are no reports of Dwight Howard wanting to leave the Magic. The Bulls do NOT have pieces the Orlando Magic want. Boozer, Noah, Asik, et cetera won't get us Dwight Howard. Not when the other options could be Gasol, Bynum, Odom, Bosh, Allen...


Melo 1st and foremost wanted an extension , if the bulls had met the nuggets asking price he'd be a bull right now.

he would have preferred the knicks, but he really didn't want the nets, they suck

he has already admitted which was more important,the bulls could have had him at any time for deng and noah, GarPax thought that price was too high.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

C.J. Watson, Keith Bogans and the 28th pick in the draft for O.J. Mayo would make a lot of sense for both teams. Chicago would then use their 30th pick and/or their MLE to acquire a backup PG. O.J. gives them another guy who can create his own shot from the perimeter, has an evolving outside game, and is a threat to pop in 20 points every night.

If you're Memphis, you have to pay Gasol and try to bring back Battier. You'd already be paying Conley, Gay, Randolph and Gasol big money so you wouldn't want to risk losing Mayo the following summer. With Gay's return, Mayo's scoring will be needed less by the team, so you flip him for a better backup PG and another solid defender to backup Tony Allen. Then use the 28th pick on a big man.

Mike Conley/C.J. Watson/Greivis Vasquez
Tony Allen/Keith Bogans/Xavier Henry
Rudy Gay/Shane Battier/Sam Young
Zach Randolph/Darrell Arthur
Marc Gasol


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



roux2dope said:


> Ray Allen would be so ridiculously perfect for a one season run for you guys.. he would open up so much space for rose to penetrate.. and would knock down those open kick out threes.. Allen on the Bulls would be a scary thought


Agreed, I was so hoping he'd come here when Thibs joined.

If we were to deal Deng, I'd really like to make a run at Shane Battier especially if we lose Bogans too.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Is this an offseason thread or 2k11 thread? I don't think we need the drastic changes that have been mentioned here. Obviously you go for Dwight if he's available but if not all we need is a SG and we'll be fine. I'm sick of watching Boozer get blocked like everybody else but he's one of the few players on our team capable of putting the ball in the basket, and we're pretty much stuck with him anyway.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

The last thing the bulls need to do is blow up the team that was just put together less than one year ago and i am sorry but the excusses to do that above are silly. I am old enough to remember reading the same thing about the bulls when they could seem to beat the Pistons. What the bulls did was keep maturing and building a better team and that is what the bulls will do in the off season and not blow the team up. Seriously anyone suggesting that should have a beer and chill.

But i do have a suggestion how about the bulls go out and get Brandon Roy. Sure he only has a couple of years left but he would be a big improvement at SG??? And he has one of the biggest hearts in have ever seen in a BBall player.

d


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Blow it up? No. Get rid of Boozer? Hell yes.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



giusd said:


> But i do have a suggestion how about the bulls go out and get Brandon Roy. Sure he only has a couple of years left but he would be a big improvement at SG??? And he has one of the biggest hearts in have ever seen in a BBall player.
> 
> d


This has crossed my mind. However, it would be quite a risky move especially with his salary. Not only that, his salary would be difficult to match unless Deng is included. I do not want to trade DENG.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

To get Howard, a team must be willing to take on either Arenas or Turk or both. Not many teams can absorb/match such salaries. The Lakers are obviously one of them and the only team that also has the talent to offer. The Knicks will never get Howard. Miami will also never get Howard. Why would Orlando want to see championships celebrated in the same state as a result of their trade? The Knicks have nothing left after the Melo trade. 

In terms of competition, the Lakers and Bulls (two big market teams) have pieces to offer for Howard and will still be competitive. Howard is not stupid. He should be able to see that. It would be hard to match any package that has either Gasol/Bynum in it.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I would have no problem at all trading Noah, Boozer, Deng, Korver/Brewer and Watson for Dwight, Arenas and Turkoglu (that works on espn's trade checker):

Rose, Arenas
Bogans
Brewer, Turkoglu
Gibson
Howard, Asik

That's a better team than we have now.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

It would be nearly impossible to trade for Kevin Love, due to his salary only being 3.6 mill, and the worthless Dookie's being 14.4 mill. Trading Boozer and Deng, for Love, Milicic, Ridnour, Pekovich and Webster works, but idk how good of a trade that would be. Love is way better than Boozer, but not a fan of the rest of them. I'd do it just to get Love and get rid of Boozer.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



> I am old enough to remember reading the same thing about the bulls when they could seem to beat the Pistons


You should also be smart enough to know that we don't have ANYONE NEAR as good as Scottie Pippen, let alone MICHAEL FREAKIN JORDAN lol. We don't have the greatest player in the history of the game on our team, there is no growing to a point where we can beat a team as talented as Miami, they have 2 all time great players so this idea that we are going to overcome them like the Bulls did with Detroit is dumb. 

Did NY overcome Jordan and the Bulls?
Did the pacers?
Did the Jazz?
Cavaliers?
Alonzo Morning Heat?

We are going to be in that very same class of teams if we don't drastically improve this team.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Da Grinch said:


> Melo 1st and foremost wanted an extension , if the bulls had met the nuggets asking price he'd be a bull right now.
> 
> he would have preferred the knicks, but he really didn't want the nets, they suck
> 
> he has already admitted which was more important,the bulls could have had him at any time for deng and noah, GarPax thought that price was too high.


He could have taken the extension with the Nuggets. He didn't. He wanted to be in NYC. The Bulls would not have had him for Deng & Noah. I just don't buy that the Nuggets were that sold on Luol Deng. The idea is just as preposterous now, as it was then. All this was predicated on MELO signing an extension. It was NYC or Bust. And he got exactly what he wanted. 

As for NJ, no one wants to go there. Hell, residents of that state don't want to go there.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



SWIFTSLICK said:


> He could have taken the extension with the Nuggets. He didn't. He wanted to be in NYC. The Bulls would not have had him for Deng & Noah. I just don't buy that the Nuggets were that sold on Luol Deng. The idea is just as preposterous now, as it was then. All this was predicated on MELO signing an extension. It was NYC or Bust. And he got exactly what he wanted.
> 
> As for NJ, no one wants to go there. Hell, residents of that state don't want to go there.


they really weren't that high on deng but they wanted noah.

GarPax were not dealing Noah so it was over be4 it started

as for melo's willingness to sign in new jersey.

http://www.netsdaily.com/2011/5/5/2156498/melo-was-ready-to-play-with-the-nets



> Carmelo Anthony said Thursday what he hinted at before: he thought he'd wind up not with Knicks, but with the Nets. And since he had always insisted he would sign an extension before the trade deadline, he implied that he'd have signd with the Nets as well. 'Melo talked about the last minute trade talks on "The View".
> 
> "I think it was a lot of negotiation back and forth between a lot of the teams," said Anthony, who was joined on the TV show by his wife, LaLa Vasquez. "With the Knicks, it came down to the last hour before the trade deadline, and it happened. Me personally, I thought I was going to end up in New Jersey."


if the bulls were willing to send noah melo would bull right now.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Umm you do know that the Bulls have just as much playoff experience as anyone on that Heat team right?


Yeah, no. Dwyane Wade.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I don't think the Howard thing is a real possibility, but obviously that's the first thing you have to explore. This team might be ready to win next year without him, but when a player like that becomes available (if he does), then you make the phone call.

Ray Allen and OJ Mayo seem to be the next two obvious candidates. Richardson, too, I suppose.

The problem is we have no idea when the next season will start and what the new CBA will be, so we have no idea what, if anything, the Bulls can do to simply sign a free agent rather than engineer a trade. There's really no way to have an intelligent conversation about it until we know what types of moves can be done, which is too bad, considering this is what we're supposed to do in the offseason!


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

It sounds like the Bulls could sign Richard Hamilton if this three-way trade happens with Min. and Cleveland. I don't see it being worth it unless its a one-year deal and they can't find anyone else.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Of course, because we all want a malcontent that organized a team walkout when he didn't get the minutes he wanted. That's exactly the guy we need. :banghead:


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I am the biggest Derrick Rose fan. I know this sounds crazy :krazy: but what if the Bulls traded Rose and Boozer for Howard and Nelson. This trade offer would be under the exception that the Bulls would not have to take Gilbert Arenas. I don't think that would stop the magic. This trade would make the Bulls a bigger, more athletic team. Howard at C, Noah at PF, Brewer at SF. Move Deng to the SG and Nelson at point. You still have Gibson off the bench.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

^^^^ No. smh


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Job said:


> I am the biggest Derrick Rose fan. I know this sounds crazy :krazy: but what if the Bulls traded Rose and Boozer for Howard and Nelson. This trade offer would be under the exception that the Bulls would not have to take Gilbert Arenas. I don't think that would stop the magic. This trade would make the Bulls a bigger, more athletic team. Howard at C, Noah at PF, Brewer at SF. Move Deng to the SG and Nelson at point. You still have Gibson off the bench.


Deng at sg? wow, you are just asking for an instant turnover every time he tries to beat his man off the dribble.

Ive been fighting myself in this thinking but maybe moving Derrick to SG might make the most sense, especially if we don't find an upgrade at the 2 guard. Andre Miller would be a solid addition if we can't find a 2 guard, it gives the Bulls another ball handler, a veteran who has great court vision and it frees up Rose a bit more on offense. Asking Rose to do everything for us another season is just something I can't see working, so unless we get a good SG to take Bogans place or we get Dwight Howard I just dont see a better option right now.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Just read this Monta Ellis rumor...

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/offhanded-dribble/2011/06/let-the-monta-ellis-to-the-bulls-rumors-commence.html

...thoughts?

Personally, I don't like it. But I'm just putting it out there to see how people feel.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Monta Ellis is a fantastic player but him and Rose in the same back court will not work. I just don't see it working, Ellis shoots the ball a ton and Rose shoots the ball a ton, Rose needs the ball in his hands, Ellis needs the ball in his hands, Ellis is an undersized 2 who is a better offensive player than defensive player. Honestly I think trading Deng for Ellis just wipes eachother out, Defense for Offense.

That being said I would still take him over Bogans any day of the week, if we can get Ellis for Taj Gibson and draft picks I'm all for it.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Monta Ellis is a fantastic player but him and Rose in the same back court will not work. I just don't see it working, Ellis shoots the ball a ton and Rose shoots the ball a ton, Rose needs the ball in his hands, Ellis needs the ball in his hands, Ellis is an undersized 2 who is a better offensive player than defensive player. Honestly I think trading Deng for Ellis just wipes eachother out, Defense for Offense.
> 
> That being said I would still take him over Bogans any day of the week, if we can get Ellis for Taj Gibson and draft picks I'm all for it.


Pretty much my sentiments.

I don't think Ellis and Rose is a good offensive core to build around in terms of efficiency either. 

I love Rose and Ellis is great, but an undersized back court leading a team to the NBA title isn't a storyline you hear of too often.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Pay Ton said:


> Pretty much my sentiments.
> 
> I don't think Ellis and Rose is a good offensive core to build around in terms of efficiency either.
> 
> I love Rose and Ellis is great, but an undersized back court leading a team to the NBA title isn't a storyline you hear of too often.


Yeah and they just don't shoot efficiently enough to be ok with the size in the backcourt. I think Rose's game will develop far better than Ellis's game will, if Rose comes back with a mid range jumper next year the need for a starting 2 like Ellis is reduced. Ellis off the bench would be epic though lol, not gonna happen.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Any chance the Rockets would look to dump Kevin Martin for expirings and draft picks?


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



mvP to the Wee said:


> Any chance the Rockets would look to dump Kevin Martin for expirings and draft picks?


 :lol:

Why on earth would they do that? Don't think McHale would appreciate that moments after his hiring.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Free Agents that I like or fit the bill of what were looking for..

Jason Richardson.. He looked really smooth sometimes when he got it going offensively and even defensively.
JR Smith.. Streaky but could gain some consistency with more steady minutes...maybe?
Grant Hill.. Great vet leadership, always seems composed that can play both sides of the court.
Samuel Dalembert.. rebounding and defense (especially if we trade Taj)
Carl Landry.. See Dalembert but even better on defense.
Shane Battier.. Defense! (especially if we were to deal Deng, but we really would have to get more offense at the 2 spot) 

Restricted players (Players probably looking for more than the MLE)
Marcus Thornton.. Showed he can score when given the opportunity.
Nick Young.. Great potential/upside 

Opt out
Ray Allen.. Just because, though I highly doubt it.
Shannon Brown.. A little undersized but has become a lot better on the offensive end and a good defender.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Monta Ellis is a fantastic player but him and Rose in the same back court will not work. I just don't see it working, Ellis shoots the ball a ton and Rose shoots the ball a ton, Rose needs the ball in his hands, Ellis needs the ball in his hands, Ellis is an undersized 2 who is a better offensive player than defensive player. Honestly I think trading Deng for Ellis just wipes eachother out, Defense for Offense.
> 
> That being said I would still take him over Bogans any day of the week, if we can get Ellis for Taj Gibson and draft picks I'm all for it.


I wouldn't do that at all. Not a fan of having 2 star guards that are both smallish. (Rose is small for a 2 that is) They'd be a bit redundant. Also, as much as I've bashed Deng over the years, he is finally worth a crap, and the D is vital going against LeBeyotch and other SFs. You could replace him with Brewer, but you really need 2 defenders on the wing if Miami is going to be your achilles heel every year. If Ellis was a 6'6", complete SG, then I'd trade Deng because we'd be stacked in the backcourt then. But Rose and Ellis as our 2 "stars" would be too much like Hinrich and Gordon sizewise. I could live with a guy coming off the bench being that size, like Watson and Fredette, but not as the "star" alongside Rose. 

I also view Gibson as pretty much untradeable. Boozer is too damn fragile to count on, sucks anyway, and is always taking himself out of games with foul trouble. Taj is a very vital part of this team. Unless you're getting a real stud that is a complete player, or another PF, you don't get rid of him.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Move Deng to the SG. Bogans can't dribble or pass. Deng could post up smaller guards. 
Ellis is a great offensive player, but will he defend.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Move Deng to the SG. Bogans can't dribble or pass. Deng could post up smaller guards. 
Ellis is a great offensive player, but will he defend.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Job said:


> Move Deng to the SG. Bogans can't dribble or pass. Deng could post up smaller guards.
> Ellis is a great offensive player, but will he defend.


Deng can't dribble either.. just sayin..


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Deng aint posting up anyone also. I wish Deng could move to the 4, IMO it fits his skill set better. If he can get a bit bigger I think he can be a real match-up problem.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Job said:


> I am the biggest Derrick Rose fan. I know this sounds crazy :krazy: but what if the Bulls traded Rose and Boozer for Howard and Nelson. This trade offer would be under the exception that the Bulls would not have to take Gilbert Arenas. I don't think that would stop the magic. This trade would make the Bulls a bigger, more athletic team. Howard at C, Noah at PF, Brewer at SF. Move Deng to the SG and Nelson at point. You still have Gibson off the bench.


You should hang your head in shame.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Going back to thinking about a Derrick Rose to SG move, why not think about bringing Shaun Livinston in for a late first rounder. Hes actually a very capable PG when healthy and hes turned into a decent defender, at 6'7 and more than capable of running the point I think he would make up for losing size at the 2 with a Rose move.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

A straight up trade of Boozer for Andre Iggy works. This really makes some sense for both teams, they can bring Brand off the bench or try him at the 5, they get a better post player in Boozer and it frees up space for Thadd Young and Evan Turner to get significant more time and responsibility with Iggy gone. The Bulls get a legit 2/3 who not only can defend well but can light it up from time to time.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> A straight up trade of Boozer for Andre Iggy works. This really makes some sense for both teams, they can bring Brand off the bench or try him at the 5, they get a better post player in Boozer and it frees up space for Thadd Young and Evan Turner to get significant more time and responsibility with Iggy gone. The Bulls get a legit 2/3 who not only can defend well but can light it up from time to time.



We need shooting, not Iggy.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



jnrjr79 said:


> We need shooting, not Iggy.


Iggy may not be the lights out shooter that Jason Richardson is but Iggy is a fantastic defender, he can create his own shot, can attack and finish better than almost anyone in the league. He may not fit ONE specific need but he fits almost everything else.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Iggy may not be the lights out shooter that Jason Richardson is but Iggy is a fantastic defender, he can create his own shot, can attack and finish better than almost anyone in the league. He may not fit ONE specific need but he fits almost everything else.



The one specific need is what we need.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



jnrjr79 said:


> The one specific need is what we need.


Umm no, I think the Heat series pretty much proved that we need more than Just a spot up 3 point shooter, Heck Kyle Korver historically is one of the best ever and he was absolutely shut down. 

We someone who can create his own shot, someone who can do more than just camp a line and shot off the pass.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Umm no, I think the Heat series pretty much proved that we need more than Just a spot up 3 point shooter, Heck Kyle Korver historically is one of the best ever and he was absolutely shut down.
> 
> We someone who can create his own shot, someone who can do more than just camp a line and shot off the pass.


I agree! How do the Bulls go about getting Iggy?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Umm no, I think the Heat series pretty much proved that we need more than Just a spot up 3 point shooter, Heck Kyle Korver historically is one of the best ever and he was absolutely shut down.
> 
> We someone who can create his own shot, someone who can do more than just camp a line and shot off the pass.



Iggy can't create the shots we need. He's not going to provide the spacing necessary to improve the current situation. He's an upgrade over Bogans, don't get me wrong. However, the money won't make sense and I can't see any combination of players we'll send out to get him that will make it work.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



jnrjr79 said:


> Iggy can't create the shots we need. He's not going to provide the spacing necessary to improve the current situation. He's an upgrade over Bogans, don't get me wrong. However, the money won't make sense and I can't see any combination of players we'll send out to get him that will make it work.


What kind of shots do we need?

Hes a good ballhandler, he slashes and finishes with the best of them and hes a very good passer as evidenced by his 6 ast per game year last year, thats only 1.5 less than Derrick Rose. 

Hes not a #1 option and never eally was but he had too be it in Philly. Hes a solid SOLID player. 



> I agree! How do the Bulls go about getting Iggy?


I know Boozer for Iggy straight up works financially. 

Brand is on his way towards retirement soon, they need to start giving Evans and Thad Young way more playing time so its a win win IMO. Add a late first rounder I think it gets done.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Where do I sign? Anything to get rid of Boozer!


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



DaBabyBullz said:


> Where do I sign? Anything to get rid of Boozer!


Hopefully he can go to Philly. Boozer and brand can unite for the most undersized and overpaid power forward tandem ever.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> What kind of shots do we need?


Ones that go in. :clown:

We need a competent outside shooter who can provide spacing.



> Hes a good ballhandler, he slashes and finishes with the best of them and hes a very good passer as evidenced by his 6 ast per game year last year, thats only 1.5 less than Derrick Rose.
> 
> Hes not a #1 option and never eally was but he had too be it in Philly. Hes a solid SOLID player.


I agree he's solid. I just don't think the fit is ideal.



> I know Boozer for Iggy straight up works financially.
> 
> Brand is on his way towards retirement soon, they need to start giving Evans and Thad Young way more playing time so its a win win IMO. Add a late first rounder I think it gets done.


Trading Boozer this offseason I assume is a nonstarter.  Everyone wants to trade their players when their stock is down (Boozer) and not when their stock is up (Deng), myself included. Realistically, though, for the Bulls to compete next year, they need Boozer performing at a level more like his career numbers. I know "unload Boozer" is going to be a a common theme this offseason, but it is a foolhardy and unrealistic one. I certainly don't believe he's untouchable, but it's just not likely you're going to get great value for a guy coming off a really visibly rough stretch in the playoffs like this.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



jnrjr79 said:


> Ones that go in. :clown:
> 
> We need a competent outside shooter who can provide spacing.
> 
> ...


I don't know of any guys that are available that fit the "Shots that GO In" description but Iggy makes shots. Hes not a horrible shooter and hes more than capable of making wide open shots. 

A guy who defends, creates, scores, passes and dibbles better than Keith Bogans is not a fit?

As for Boozer you have to understand that yeah his stock will only go up with less years left on his contract but that puts us in that position where you try to do something to win a title now or you stand pat and hope that it all comes together and risking wasting more Derrick Rose prime years. 

While I think the days of Boozer for Dwight Howard or for another player who is really really good are gone, I still think a trade for Iggy makes sense and helps both clubs out.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Job said:


> Hopefully he can go to Philly. Boozer and brand can unite for the most undersized and overpaid power forward tandem ever.


I agree. Never liked either one of them. Typical worthless Dookies. I really hate undersized post players that have no perimeter game and no defense. Boozer makes Brand look like a HOFer.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



jnrjr79 said:


> Trading Boozer this offseason I assume is a nonstarter. Everyone wants to trade their players when their stock is down (Boozer) and not when their stock is up (Deng), myself included. Realistically, though, for the Bulls to compete next year, they need Boozer performing at a level more like his career numbers. I know "unload Boozer" is going to be a a common theme this offseason, but it is a foolhardy and unrealistic one. I certainly don't believe he's untouchable, but it's just not likely you're going to get great value for a guy coming off a really visibly rough stretch in the playoffs like this.


Who cares if you get "great value" for Boozer. Unloading his contract should be all that really matters. We didn't give up anything for him, except cap space. So getting cap space back sooner, and/or getting a decent player elsewhere (not great or even good, just decent) should suffice. We're a better team with Taj in there than Boozer, since he plays defense, and their offensive game is pretty similar. Jumpshooting is the only thing they contribute. Boozer just gets blocked whenever he works in the post against a team with semi-competent bigs. 

It's addition by subtraction, unloading Boozer and his contract.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



DaBabyBullz said:


> Who cares if you get "great value" for Boozer. Unloading his contract should be all that really matters. We didn't give up anything for him, except cap space. So getting cap space back sooner, and/or getting a decent player elsewhere (not great or even good, just decent) should suffice. We're a better team with Taj in there than Boozer, since he plays defense, and their offensive game is pretty similar. Jumpshooting is the only thing they contribute. Boozer just gets blocked whenever he works in the post against a team with semi-competent bigs.
> 
> It's addition by subtraction, unloading Boozer and his contract.



No. You immediately have made the decision not to compete for a championship if you dump Boozer for nothing. I doubt you can see that though with your irrational hatred of all things Duke. (Duke is my least favorite team as well, but I'm not going to somehow let that impact what players my favorite NBA team should or should not have.)


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



jnrjr79 said:


> No. You immediately have made the decision not to compete for a championship if you dump Boozer for nothing. I doubt you can see that though with your irrational hatred of all things Duke. (Duke is my least favorite team as well, but I'm not going to somehow let that impact what players my favorite NBA team should or should not have.)


No. You saw how much that POS contributed this year to chasing a championship. Absolutely ZERO! Hell he cost us two games by getting flagrant fouls at key moments. The rest of the time, he was in foul trouble, or getting blocked every time he shot. We were a better team with his stupid butt on the bench where it belongs. Taj/Noah/Asik, any 2 of those 3, were better than Boozer + any one of them. Addition by subtraction, by dumping his contract, allowing us to be players for someone actually worth a roster spot, and freeing up minutes for players like Taj and Asik that actually play defense and can stay healthy. 

I don't have an irrational hatred for all things Dookie. Grant Hill is ok. Deng is now, for this one season since his pussitis took a vacation. JJ Redick I'd welcome, and actually wanted him instead of Thabo, even if it meant a trade up. I really do hate the Dookies with a passion, but if there's talent and they don't fit the typical mold of a Dookie (sucking, being a college player only) then I'll accept them on my team, albeit without enthusiasm.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

The Bulls finished 21-3 with Carlos Boozer basically being a non factor and made it to the Conference Finals with him basically being benched during every fourth quarter and playing HORRIBLY in the playoff's. I dont see how anyone can sit here and say that trading Boozer = giving up on a title run, it just makes no sense. 

Now if there is a guarantee that Carlos will pull a 180 next season and actually be good then yeah I can see the argument. So JNR, my question to you would be are you 100% sure that Boozer will bounce back next season? Because anything short of a total turn around season will result in another failed trip to the ECF at best. 

There is not excuse, his impact on this team last year was sooo minimal. Heck Joakim Noah gave us half an All star season before turning back to Joakim Noah, I think at most Boozer gave us 1.5 months of borderline all star production. 

The expectations will get even higher next season, the pressure will be greater and I don't think Thibs will put up with Boozer if he doesn't produce, especially because Boozer does not even try to play defense. 

Right now Boozer has a bit of trade value, no where near as high as it used to be but if he had one more bad season next year, his value will be that of Bulls version Ben Wallace.. GOD AWFUL.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Now if there is a guarantee that Carlos will pull a 180 next season and actually be good then yeah I can see the argument. So JNR, my question to you would be are you 100% sure that Boozer will bounce back next season? Because anything short of a total turn around season will result in another failed trip to the ECF at best.



I am not 100% sure. I think the chances are better than 50%, but definitely not 100%. With Boozer, the injury bug is always looming.

My position isn't so much that Boozer is great. He's a damn good player who didn't live up to his prior history this year. What I feel, though, is that the Bulls have basically hitched their wagon to him at this point. I agree another ECF exit (at best) cold be in store if he doesn't turn it around. I just don't see how you can move a guy who has so greatly damaged his trade value and still improve the team. The notion DBB was putting forth of "addition by subtraction" is lunacy. Absent some team really continuing to value Boozer highly, I think the Bulls are stuck with him. If he turns it around, then we're looking good. If he does not, you're right that the Bulls likely can't get a title.

We signed the guy and we probably have to stick it out with him for the time being.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



jnrjr79 said:


> I just don't see how you can move a guy who has so greatly damaged his trade value and still improve the team. The notion DBB was putting forth of "addition by subtraction" is lunacy. Absent some team really continuing to value Boozer highly, I think the Bulls are stuck with him. If he turns it around, then we're looking good. If he does not, you're right that the Bulls likely can't get a title.
> 
> We signed the guy and we probably have to stick it out with him for the time being.


The scary part is what if he never recovers the trade value?

You can still sell him to other teams on this idea that he just din't fit in with our style of offense, his toe was bothering him all season or that he just never clicked with Noah on the court at the same time. There are some dumb GM's out there that would believe this and still take a chance on Boozer. Now I'm not saying lets trade him for nothing, I consider Iggy a solid addition brought to us by a subtraction but its not just to get rid of a guy. 

Whats a bigger disaster? Trading Boozer and he play's slightly better than the guy we brought in, or a 13 and 8 season with 4 years left on a near max deal? I think I go with the last one. 

My gut feeling tells me that Garpax will not trade Boozer after one year, heck he kept Vinny an extra year for Gods sake. Doing so probably is an admission of failure but sometimes you gotta just take the loss and move on.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> There is not excuse, his impact on this team last year was sooo minimal. Heck Joakim Noah gave us half an All star season before turning back to Joakim Noah, I think at most Boozer gave us 1.5 months of borderline all star production.


This is very true!

Why are fans beating on Boozer, had twenty six points in game three. 
Joakims offense disappeared in the Heat series. Noah couldn't even give us ten points a game.:whatever:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Philadelphia is rumored to be looking to get rid of Iggy's contract. If we can get Iggy for expirings(Brewer, Watson, Bogans) and draft picks, we win the title next year. He can handle the ball, which will put an end to teams trapping Rose.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



mvP to the Wee said:


> Philadelphia is rumored to be looking to get rid of Iggy's contract. If we can get Iggy for expirings(Brewer, Watson, Bogans) and draft picks, we win the title next year. He can handle the ball, which will put an end to teams trapping Rose.


Well it would take Brewer, CJ and Taj to make that Iggy deal work but I think I would rather trade Boozer before I trade our 3 backups. Mostly because I would not feel too comfortable with Deng's, Boozers, Noahs AND Iggy's contracts all on the books for a long time and thats before we have to re up Rose who will get a max deal.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Well it would take Brewer, CJ and Taj to make that Iggy deal work but I think I would rather trade Boozer before I trade our 3 backups. Mostly because I would not feel too comfortable with Deng's, Boozers, Noahs AND Iggy's contracts all on the books for a long time and thats before we have to re up Rose who will get a max deal.


If the Sixers are seriously considering a simple swap of Iggy for Turkoglu(they still save $22 million) then there's no need for adding Taj. If we deal Boozer, then we're just creating another hole(inside scoring).


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Boozer has always been hurt. He's 30+ now, so expect it to get worse and worse. He sucks to boot. Taj is a better defender and rebounder, and I'll take that over anything Boozer has to offer, especially when considering the price tag. I don't care what anyone says. Trading Boozer = addition by subtraction.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



DaBabyBullz said:


> Boozer has always been hurt. He's 30+ now, so expect it to get worse and worse. He sucks to boot. Taj is a better defender and rebounder, and I'll take that over anything Boozer has to offer, especially when considering the price tag. I don't care what anyone says. Trading Boozer = addition by subtraction.


Well for one Taj is not a better rebounder than Boozer its not even close and I just can't imagine trading Boozer for nothing in return, reason being is I don't trust Taj as a full time starter either. Taj gave us some fantastic minutes off the bench in the playoff's but his offensive game is limited and I think what he brings off the bench is more important than what he would bring as a starter. Either way if we can significantly improve I'm all for trading anyone not named Rose.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Taj gets offensive rebounds at a higher rate than Boozer, and isn't far behind him otherwise. Taj has a decent jumper, which is all Boozer offers on offense against a good team with length (which is what you'll be playing in the playoffs). I'm not saying Taj is my ideal starter, but "bang for your buck", he's ten times the value that Boozer is. 

I'd trade anyone on the team aside from Rose as well. The team is basically Rose and the 11 stooges. They're nice role players, but that's about it.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

As bad as Boozer was during the playoffs, he still commanded double teams.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



mvP to the Wee said:


> As bad as Boozer was during the playoffs, he still commanded double teams.


If by double teams you mean Joel Anthony using 2 hands to block Boozers shots then I agree.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> If by double teams you mean Joel Anthony using 2 hands to block Boozers shots then I agree.


Hahaha nice one!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Chances are Beasley is going to be available.

Boozer's defense is still bad, but I think he was vastly underutilized on offense in the Heat series.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



mvP to the Wee said:


> Philadelphia is rumored to be looking to get rid of Iggy's contract. If we can get Iggy for expirings(Brewer, Watson, Bogans) and draft picks, we win the title next year. He can handle the ball, which will put an end to teams trapping Rose.


RUMOR from ESPN says Warriors/Sixers discussing possible Monta Ellis for Andre Iguodala deal. Salaries are close enough so hopes of landing either in Chicago seem remote.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



SWIFTSLICK said:


> RUMOR from ESPN says Warriors/Sixers discussing possible Monta Ellis for Andre Iguodala deal. Salaries are close enough so hopes of landing either in Chicago seem remote.


Honestly I don't see how either team gets much better, Ellis is a scorer but the sixers are going no where, Iggy is a solid player but with Ellis gone I dont know if things get easier offensively for Stephen Curry.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Report: Sixers are on verge of being sold

Sixers owner Comcast-Spectacor is in talks to sell the team, sources tell ESPN's Henry Abbot.
According to Abbot, talks are ongoing and one source called a deal "imminent." The potential buyers are a "group led by New York-based leveraged buyout specialist Joshua Harris." The Sixers' meager attendance since Allen Iverson's prime combined with poor salary decisions have the franchise losing money annually. It's unclear as of now how the new owners would affect the on-court status of the team, if at all.


Not sure if it will affect anything, but if I recall correctly, Detroit wouldn't fire Kuester earlier or spend money because they were selling the team. Would this improve chances Iggy gets salary dumped or not change anything?


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Would be nice to add either Ellis or Iggy without trading any of our core players. If not, JC would be nice too. Imagine him and Rose on offense. We would just need to build our bench...stronger than what it is now.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

the bulls dont really need to trade boozer or anyone, but they need a legit guy who can score on top defenses , draw doubles and most importantly prevent teams from loading up on rose and boozer turf toe or not isn't that guy, he is not a top tier athlete , he is slightly undersized and before the next season is a month old he'll be in his 30's meaning his physical abilities will only decrease from here on out.

they needed this before last season started and they still need it ...no one can do it alone in that deep water ...not rose not lebron not wade not even jordan could .

i think they should target deron williams.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Why can't the Bulls get a big name player like Howard? How far can the Bulls make it next year with the same type of team? 

Could The Knicks add a few pieces and surpass the Bulls? 

I worry about Derricks competitive attitude. I feel the Bulls need to add someone decent so that Derrick has hope.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Da Grinch said:


> i think they should target deron williams.


Deron would take a lot of pressure off of Rose and easily becomes are best clutch three point shooter. Deron has excellent chemistry with Boozer, brewer and Korver. Deron would allow Rose to still flourish offensively unlike a player like Monte Ellis. I would love this move.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Da Grinch said:


> the bulls dont really need to trade boozer or anyone, but they need a legit guy who can score on top defenses , draw doubles and most importantly prevent teams from loading up on rose and boozer turf toe or not isn't that guy, he is not a top tier athlete , he is slightly undersized and before the next season is a month old he'll be in his 30's meaning his physical abilities will only decrease from here on out.
> 
> they needed this before last season started and they still need it ...no one can do it alone in that deep water ...not rose not lebron not wade not even jordan could .
> 
> i think they should target deron williams.


Jordan would have won a title with this team, Jordan is ten times the player Rose is offensively and defensively. The Bulls should have won the Miami series if we could only score a couple damn points in the fourth quarter. 

As for Deron Williams I have no idea how you can say that we should target Derron Williams yet at the same time say we don't need to trade ANYONE. How the hell do we get Derron then?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I'd love to see a Rose-Deron backcourt but that would probably never happen.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Jordan would have won a title with this team, Jordan is ten times the player Rose is offensively and defensively. The Bulls should have won the Miami series if we could only score a couple damn points in the fourth quarter.
> 
> As for Deron Williams I have no idea how you can say that we should target Derron Williams yet at the same time say we don't need to trade ANYONE. How the hell do we get Derron then?


no jordan could not have won a title with this team, not only that this team would have been worse with jordan instead of rose , jordan is an awesome player but he doesn't keep players involved in fact he tends to take players out of the game and make them tentative instead..its no secret that jordan is not easy to play with.(MJ without pippen has never made it past the 1st round, MJ basically had to play with 2 PG's to keep players involved )

and no the team does not need to trade anyone , no one is a problem it just lacks another top notch player who can create offense for himself and others ...no one player can do it alone, its a team game.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Honestly I don't see how either team gets much better, Ellis is a scorer but the sixers are going no where, Iggy is a solid player but with Ellis gone I dont know if things get easier offensively for Stephen Curry.


Neither team improves greatly from this manuever. This trade won't put either team into the upper echelon of the NBA. That being said, it doesn't hurt them either. 

It would give the Warriors a more traditional lineup to play around with. The Sixers are at least trying to improve their team. I'm not certain this is the way to go, but it would definitely make their backcourt faster (and forces Evan Turner into the starting lineup).

Also I wouldn't sleep on the Warriors making other moves (after all, LAKERS double-agent Jerry West did just join them).


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Not sure why we're focusing on just the SG position. It's obvious that the Bulls need a secondary, independent scorer. If the Cavs draft Irving, Michael Beasley is going to be readily available, and I don't think the Bulls will need to pay too high of a price to get him.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Da Grinch said:


> no jordan could not have won a title with this team, not only that this team would have been *worse *with jordan instead of rose ,


Wow, please walk away from that statement or turn in your basketball card.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Job said:


> *I worry about Derricks competitive attitude.* I feel the Bulls need to add someone decent so that Derrick has hope.


Can you expand on this? I'm curious as to what you mean.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Pay Ton said:


> Can you expand on this? I'm curious as to what you mean.


Maybe If Derrick gets no help he might leave Chicago Ala Lebron. 

Now, I know everyone will drop the well hes from Chicago and he would never do that! Know that Derrick is extremely competitive and if it was all about Chicago he would have gone to Depaul or Illinois... hes a winner and if he feels that he will never get over the hump with the Bulls I would not be surprised if he would want out.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Da Grinch said:


> no jordan could not have won a title with this team, not only that this team would have been worse with jordan instead of rose , jordan is an awesome player but he doesn't keep players involved in fact he tends to take players out of the game and make them tentative instead..its no secret that jordan is not easy to play with.(MJ without pippen has never made it past the 1st round, MJ basically had to play with 2 PG's to keep players involved )
> 
> and no the team does not need to trade anyone , no one is a problem it just lacks another top notch player who can create offense for himself and others ...no one player can do it alone, its a team game.


Thank you. Far too often people look at Jordan's career through the rear view mirror and forget that before he won six championships he had a lot of failed seasons. It wasn't until Jordan's fifth season that he even made it to the ECF. Even then he didn't advance until his 7th season. And even with that, he had Pippen too. Rose is 22 and this is his *THIRD* season and he's already led his team to the ECF, with no Pippen either! So far he's surpassed Jordan's development already. Fools need to give Rose and this team a break. He just got drafted three years ago and people are salty he isn't walking away with a championship already. Off the top of my head I can't think of a single player that has *LED* their team to a championship in their third season. The only player I can think of that came close is Kobe and he had Shaq. IMO, the Bulls had an incredible season and are only missing one or two pieces and we should be extremely optimistic and hopeful for the future instead of feeling cheated.

EDIT: And might I add one more thing too? It took a team with two veteran hall of fame players to beat a 3rd Season 22 year old. Like I said, we should be extremely optimistic about our future. Stop looking at Jordan's career in the rear view and start realizing Jordan didn't even see this much success this fast.

EDIT 2: Wait, can I add one more thing? Rose did this under two rookie coaches too. HOT DAMN!!! If people are looking for Jordan's reincarnation, Rose looks like he's it.

EDIT 3: No more edits after this.  Can someone name a 22 year old that led the team with the best record in the NBA? The only answer I can think of is Rose. No college degree, only 22, but has the heart of a leader. WOW!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Yes the Bulls would be worse if they had the greatest player of all time... 

EDIT 1: I think the statement "dumbest thing I have ever heard" gets thrown around here a lot and I can admit that I have heard and said some very dumb things, I've heard how Tyrus Thomas was going to be a game changer in this league, Ive heard how this team is built PERFECTLY around Rose, I've heard that the Bulls would win a title with Ben Gordon and Deng leading us, I've even heard someone say that Nocioni was better than Dirk and that Kirk Hinrich was the best PG in the NBA etc....... BUT nothing even comes close to this absolutely STUPID, MORONIC, BORDERLINE Retarded statement that the Bulls would be worse if they had Michael Jordan. 

We are all dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Yes the Bulls would be worse if they had the greatest player of all time... .


Oh come on, don't be like that. Jordan played in a different era and in a different time, he wasn't all things to all teams. Besides that, he's retired. He's not coming back to play for the Bulls. Let's focus on what we have now, I think we're overlooking just how good we are. Can we get better? Damn skippy we can. Do we need to be satisfied with where we are? No, other teams are improving and also competing for the ultimate goal too. I'm saying, let's not overlook the fact that a 3rd season 22 year old with one year of college, a rookie coach and no Pippen, led the league's best team to the ECF, and only got beaten because of two veteran HOF players. I can't think of any other player that has achieved Rose's success so fast, as the leader of that team. We can keep pining for Jordan or we can celebrate Rose. I think our future's bright whether anyone else agrees with me or not!



thebizkit69u said:


> nothing even comes close to this absolutely STUPID, MORONIC, BORDERLINE Retarded statement that the Bulls would be worse if they had Michael Jordan.


Dude, Jordan wasn't God. He excelled in the framework he played in. It's immaterial anyhow. He's retired, he's not coming back, we're stuck with Rose. Personally, I don't think that's such a bad thing. You disagree that Rose is highly accomplished for a 22 year old?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



taco_daddy said:


> Oh come on, don't be like that. Jordan played in a different era and in a different time, he wasn't all things to all teams. Besides that, he's retired. He's not coming back to play for the Bulls. Let's focus on what we have now, I think we're overlooking just how good we are. Can we get better? Damn skippy we can. Do we need to be satisfied with where we are? No, other teams are improving and also competing for the ultimate goal too. I'm saying, let's not overlook the fact that a 3rd season 22 year old with one year of college, a rookie coach and no Pippen, led the league's best team to the ECF, and only got beaten because of two veteran HOF players. I can't think of any other player that has achieved Rose's success so fast, as the leader of that team. We can keep pining for Jordan or we can celebrate Rose. I think our future's bright whether anyone else agrees with me or not!
> 
> 
> Dude, Jordan wasn't God. He excelled in the framework he played in. It's immaterial anyhow. He's retired, he's not coming back, we're stuck with Rose. Personally, I don't think that's such a bad thing. You disagree that Rose is highly accomplished for a 22 year old?


I'm one of Derricks biggest fan on here, I followed the kids career from HS and I do agree with what you said about Rose's accomplishments and I absolutely ENJOY having him on our team.

I brought up Jordan's name because Grinch said nobody would have won a title with this Bulls team or something like that. I said Jordan would have, simply because we lost the Heat series because we could not score in the fourth and close out games in the fourth. Jordan was the games best closer and killer, you put him on this Bulls team and no doubt we close out the Heat easily. Now granted its a fantasy scenario but my point was that winning that Heat series was not *impossible*. 

What just blows me is the idea that the Bulls would be a worse team with Jordan, thats just a stupid statement it really is.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Talking about obtaining another player, seems to me like a lot of players will be available this summer especially after the CBA. Ellis and Iggy are already two.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Bizkit - simmer down... walking the fine line of 'personal attacks' there...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Also, it should be noted that while it is technically true that MJ didn't get past the first round without Scottie Pippen he did advance past the first round when Pippen was a rookie, at a point when Scottie hardly resembled the player he was going to become.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Yes the Bulls would be worse if they had the greatest player of all time...
> 
> EDIT 1: I think the statement "dumbest thing I have ever heard" gets thrown around here a lot and I can admit that I have heard and said some very dumb things, I've heard how Tyrus Thomas was going to be a game changer in this league, Ive heard how this team is built PERFECTLY around Rose, I've heard that the Bulls would win a title with Ben Gordon and Deng leading us, I've even heard someone say that Nocioni was better than Dirk and that Kirk Hinrich was the best PG in the NBA etc....... BUT nothing even comes close to this absolutely STUPID, MORONIC, BORDERLINE Retarded statement that the Bulls would be worse if they had Michael Jordan.
> 
> We are all dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul.


I agree. Anyone who says the Bulls would be WORSE with Jordan than Rose should receive a lobotomy. I love Rose as much as the next guy, but he's not even half the player that Jordan was in his prime.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Dornado said:


> Also, it should be noted that while it is technically true that MJ didn't get past the first round without Scottie Pippen he did advance past the first round when Pippen was a rookie, at a point when Scottie hardly resembled the player he was going to become.


this is true 

however they were not champs or even contenders until scottie was a pretty good player.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> I'm one of Derricks biggest fan on here, I followed the kids career from HS and I do agree with what you said about Rose's accomplishments and I absolutely ENJOY having him on our team.
> 
> I brought up Jordan's name because Grinch said nobody would have won a title with this Bulls team or something like that. I said Jordan would have, simply because we lost the Heat series because we could not score in the fourth and close out games in the fourth. Jordan was the games best closer and killer, you put him on this Bulls team and no doubt we close out the Heat easily. Now granted its a fantasy scenario but my point was that winning that Heat series was not *impossible*.
> 
> What just blows me is the idea that the Bulls would be a worse team with Jordan, thats just a stupid statement it really is.


this is funny !

jordan wasn't always the game's best closer, nor its best player, and he certainly wasn't at 22 or his 3rd season, the reason the bulls lost was the team got beat by an elite defense who basically loaded up on its major offensive threat and since no one else on the team was capable of making them pay for that strategy the bulls lost .

read up on your jordan history and you'll see it used to happen to him to in the playoffs back in the 80's.

once again its a team game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Da Grinch said:


> this is funny !
> 
> jordan wasn't always the game's best closer, nor its best player, and he certainly wasn't at 22 or his 3rd season, the reason the bulls lost was the team got beat by an elite defense who basically loaded up on its major offensive threat and since no one else on the team was capable of making them pay for that strategy the bulls lost .
> 
> ...


Teams loaded up on him and he still dropped 30-40, Rose barely averaged 23 points in the ECF and shot 35%! Its not like Rose was scorching the Pacers and Hawks either with his shooting %. It came down to giving our entire offensive responsibilities to a 6'2 PG with no jumper, replace that with any version of MJ and we win that series. 

A great defense looks even better when guarding guy's who can't create or shoot, as good as the Heat defense is The Mav's are still finding way's to score and Dirk is still scoring. 

You can pretend all you wan't that this Bulls team would be worse with MJ on it but I refuse to buy that nonsense, especially when we are talking about a player who Larry Bird called the best in the world in his rookie year! and don't forget God in basketball shoes. Bird to my knowledge has only said these things about guys like Magic and Jordan and even Magic considers Jordan the GOAT. 

I'm not insulting you Grinch, I'm just disappointed in your statement thats all, dont take it personal I really din't mean to make it sound as harsh as it did.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Teams loaded up on him and he still dropped 30-40, Rose barely averaged 23 points in the ECF and shot 35%! Its not like Rose was scorching the Pacers and Hawks either with his shooting %. It came down to giving our entire offensive responsibilities to a 6'2 PG with no jumper, replace that with any version of MJ and we win that series.
> 
> A great defense looks even better when guarding guy's who can't create or shoot, as good as the Heat defense is The Mav's are still finding way's to score and Dirk is still scoring.
> 
> ...


bird called MJ God in hightops after sweeping them....I dont know what religion you follow but gods dont go 1-10 in the playoffs their 1st 3 years.

its hyperbole, MJ was great but he wasn't better than Bird in 86 .


and perhaps you need to read when the game was ours by magic and bird , magic especially was anything but conciliatory to jordan's greatness as late as 92 when he was quite clear telling him to his face that he was still better than him in spain be4 the olympics.

what people say in public and what they say behind closed doors are often quite different..

and its cool i didn't take it personal .


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Da Grinch said:


> bird called MJ God in hightops after sweeping them....I dont know what religion you follow but gods dont go 1-10 in the playoffs their 1st 3 years.
> 
> its hyperbole, MJ was great but he wasn't better than Bird in 86 .
> 
> ...


Larry Bird called Jordan the best player in the NBA in Jordan's rookie year, before he called MJ God in High tops. 

MJ also din't have Kevin Mchale, Robert Parish, Danny Ainge and Dennis Johnson either. 

As for Jordan not being as good as Bird in 86-87 thats debatable, Jordan not only averaged more points, steals and blocks he also led the NBA in Winshares and Player efficiency. He was also head of Bird in Defensive Winshare, and was about 4 points ahead of Bird in Player efficiency. 

Guy's don't like to admit that Jordan is the greatest player, heck Isiah Thomson who HATES Jordan and never even wanted to pass to the ball to him in the ASG said that Jordan is the greatest. EVERYONE in the NBA knows that Jordan is the greatest, some will never admit it like Magic and Kareem but others like Bird, Thomas, Barkley, Robert Horry, Shaq and 99 percent of the league today would agree that Jordan is the GOAT.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

I can't share too much info, but the Bulls are expected to find their next starting SG via trade. Nothing is done or anything, the Bulls just really want that 2 guard to be from a trade, not draft or FA.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



mvP to the Wee said:


> I can't share too much info, but the Bulls are expected to find their next starting SG via trade. Nothing is done or anything, the Bulls just really want that 2 guard to be from a trade, not draft or FA.


Hopefully its a different source than the one that told you Dwyane Wade was going to sign with us last year...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

If Rudy Gay could play SG, that would be PERFECT. He's supposedly available, has great size and athleticism, and can shoot, plus he's young and easy to cheer for. Of course that wouldn't mean that Boozer was traded for him, but oh well, can't have it all.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



DaBabyBullz said:


> If Rudy Gay could play SG, that would be PERFECT. He's supposedly available, has great size and athleticism, and can shoot, plus he's young and easy to cheer for. Of course that wouldn't mean that Boozer was traded for him, but oh well, can't have it all.


Bulls can't get Rudy Gay. Gay is a max contract player, who doesn't perform like one and we would need to get rid of a lot to get him just to match salaries.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



Dornado said:


> Hopefully its a different source than the one that told you Dwyane Wade was going to sign with us last year...


Yep. I backed off the Wade statement a few weeks before FA though, but it did seem as if Wade strongly considered Chicago and would have come if LBJ didn't go to Miami to form the big 3(a certain poster here knows how it went down, but I'm not sure if I can share the info or not. He's proven to be legit also).

I'm also not saying the Bulls WILL make a trade, that's just how they plan on getting their starting SG.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> Bulls can't get Rudy Gay. Gay is a max contract player, who doesn't perform like one and we would need to get rid of a lot to get him just to match salaries.


Gay and Boozer make damn near the same amount. After July 1st you could swap them even up. Sweeten the pot with a couple 1sts and you got a deal.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



DaBabyBullz said:


> Gay and Boozer make damn near the same amount. After July 1st you could swap them even up. Sweeten the pot with a couple 1sts and you got a deal.


And where do you play Deng?

I truly feel that Deng would make a better 4 than a 3 if he bulked up a bit but his frame doesn't look like it can support 240. Deng is a horrid dribbler and creator at the 3 but at the 4 he would be a match up nightmare. Ive always been a fan of Rudy but I just don't see him being all that good at the 2, I just don't know if hes fast enough at that spot.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



thebizkit69u said:


> And where do you play Deng?
> 
> I truly feel that Deng would make a better 4 than a 3 if he bulked up a bit but his frame doesn't look like it can support 240. Deng is a horrid dribbler and creator at the 3 but at the 4 he would be a match up nightmare. Ive always been a fan of Rudy but I just don't see him being all that good at the 2, I just don't know if hes fast enough at that spot.


Well, you basically answered your own question IMO. You could play small ball with Rudy at the 3 and Deng at the 4, or could go big with Gay at the 2, and Deng at the 3. OR, you could even trade Deng. If Deng could stay healthy, trading him away would be a mistake due to defense....although I think that Brewer could replace him on D for the most part. If we gotta go through Miami every year, 2 good defenders for LeBron is big, so preferably both Brewer and Deng would stay. 

I'm not a fan of going small as your primary lineup. I don't mind it at times to create mismatches, but Deng would get abused going against a lot of PFs. 

You do note that in my first post I said *IF* Gay could play the 2, that'd be ideal. If he can't, then obviously it wouldn't be. I'd still get him if it could be done reasonably (Boozer + picks). Not many FAs are going to want to sign with Memphis, so perhaps they'd be more interested in Boozer than most teams. Idk. Boozer would be better off being paired with a big C like Gasol anyway IMO. 

But the bottom line is, whenever there is a star out there for the taking, you get him. You worry about the fit later, if he can be had at a reasonable price. I'd rather pay a 24 year old Gay that much money than a busted up 29 year old Boozer who has always been hurt. What's a better lineup to you?

Rose
Gay
Deng
Gibson
Noah 

or

Rose
Bogans
Deng
Boozer
Noah (with a couple late round rookies added in instead of Gay?)


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



DaBabyBullz said:


> Gay and Boozer make damn near the same amount. After July 1st you could swap them even up. Sweeten the pot with a couple 1sts and you got a deal.


I'd love to know where people come up with these ridiculous trade ideas. Why would they trade Rudy Gay for not only a worse player but one that plays the same position as their best player in Randolph. Boozer is going to be nothing but a bad contract soon and it's not like either him or Randolph can play C. 

You said in your last post you'd rather pay a 24 year old Gay than a 29 year old busted up Boozer. Don't you think Memphis would be thinking the same thing?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



garnett said:


> I'd love to know where people come up with these ridiculous trade ideas. Why would they trade Rudy Gay for not only a worse player but one that plays the same position as their best player in Randolph. Boozer is going to be nothing but a bad contract soon and it's not like either him or Randolph can play C.
> 
> You said in your last post you'd rather pay a 24 year old Gay than a 29 year old busted up Boozer. Don't you think Memphis would be thinking the same thing?


They obviously don't want him for some reason, or he wouldn't be on the block. (I forgot about Randolph....idk why or how, but I totally spaced him out)


----------



## HotSauce (May 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

If Gay is on the block then we should trade Deng for him. That would be an upgrade at the 3 for sure. Then we possibly trade boozer for Iggy or a sign and trade for Jrich or Jamal Crawford.

Rose
Iggy/Jrich/Crawford (one of the three obviously)
Gay
Gibson
Noah

I honestly can't really see the Sixers doing that because they have Brand.

If Jrich (+ someone like Reddick/Anderson for money reasons)is going to leave Orlando anyway then the Magic would gladly take Boozer over nothing and they could possibly have the best 4/5 tandem in the NBA with Howard if Boozer can stay healthy. 

I feel the Hawks are in a similar situation with Crawford.

Maybe we keep the team the way it is though? We did have the BEST record in the NBA, COY, MVP, ECF and we are still relatively young as a team and especially as a core (Rose, Noah, Deng) We could just use the MLE to sign a guy like JR Smith and have another decent 2 guard but again I would like to see a solid upgrade at that spot.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



HotSauce said:


> If Gay is on the block then we should trade Deng for him. That would be an upgrade at the 3 for sure. Then we possibly trade boozer for Iggy or a sign and trade for Jrich or Jamal Crawford.
> 
> Rose
> Iggy/Jrich/Crawford (one of the three obviously)
> ...


I could go for that. Reddick is the one Dookie I've ever really liked, and I saw Anderson just absolutely light up some team this year when Dwight was out with a suspension for technicals. I'd like to get both of them, especially Anderson. Reddick would be a good 3rd guard.....he's a better defender than you'd expect, and can really light it up from downtown when he's on. 

We would have zero bulk in the paint aside from Asik, but a post quartet of Anderson, Noah, Gibson and Asik would be pretty good. Especially when you figure on the wings and point you'd have Rose, Reddick and Gay, with Watson, Korver and Brewer backing them up. I guess Reddick did get paid, but Anderson is on a rookie deal still, so they won't be likely to part with him cheap.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Hi guys, rumorpress.net will be updated before the draft. My Macbook went dead, which is why I haven't logged in for a couple days. I should be back by Saturday. Hopefully we get OJ Mayo or Iguodala on draft night!!


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Chicago trades Boozer to LA and Noah to Minny
Chicago acquires D. Howard and Minny's 20th pick

LA trades Gasol to Orlando
LA acquires J. Nelson and Boozer

Orlando trades Howard to Chicago, Nelson to LA, and Turkoglu to Minny
Orlando acquires Gasol, Rubio, Beasley, and Milicic

Minny trades Rubio, Beasley, and Milicic to Orlando. Pekovic to LA.
Minny acquires Noah and Turkoglu


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Why in the world would Minny trade Rubio and Beasley for basically Joakim Noah? It makes no sense.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*

Hey, remember when we used to be able to talk about basketball without feeling a crushing sadness?

Me neither.

BUT WE CAN NOW!

So... what do you guys see the Bulls doing during our Nov/Dec offseason? Do we try to upgrade at the 2? Is there anything even out there?


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

First a lot will depend on how the details of the new CBA actually work (assuming everyone signs off). 

I think Jamal Crawford is probably the most highly ranked free agent shooting gaurd this year. However, he will probably be too expensive, especially with his defensive limitations.

Jason Richardson should be more affordable and I think is only about 30 years old.

The name I have heard on the Chicago sports radio, is Tracy McGrady. I am not sure what McGrady has left after fighting a lot of injuries. I do not know how much lateral quickness he has left. If he is our starting shooting gaurd, he is going to have to play defense.

I think these are the big names, although the Bulls might gamble on someone like Marcus Thorton or Aaron Afflalo.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Screamin A Smith has McGrady coming to Chicago. When does free agency start? Is it as soon as the deal is signed?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

December 9th is the word.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

garnett said:


> Screamin A Smith has McGrady coming to Chicago. When does free agency start? Is it as soon as the deal is signed?



I heard this too.. He made it sound like a done deal. He def does not have starter ability anymore, especially with the defense Thibs requires. If anything, signing TMac will only take minutes away from Korver and Brewer. We don't need him. He just wants a ring, and sees Chicago as a coat tail he can ride. Trithfully, F him.... He had the chance to sign here before when he was good but just played the Bulls.
We need a legit starting SG... Brewer/Korver are nice to rotate in...but we need a starter. TMac is not that guy.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm intrigued by Brandon Roy if he gets amnestied. We can limit his minutes in the regular season with Korver and Brewer capable of playing the 2 guard and then play him regular minutes once the playoffs come around.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Roy intrigues me as well but surely the Blazers wouldn't amnesty him if they weren't positive he was done.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...sf/2011/11/canzano_blazers_appear_set_to.html

The owner is one of the richest in the game, he seems willing to pay the price to open up some cap space.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

By KC Johnson



> With speculation focused on free agents such as Jason Richardson, who would command most or all of the $5 million midlevel exception, or Vince Carter, who might consider signing for the veteran's minimum if the Suns waive him, another possibility for Bulls shooting guard is getting overlooked:
> 
> C.J. Watson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I have no problem bringing in TJ Ford, as it is clear that our team lacked ball handlers last year... but I'd prefer to use CJ Watson at the 2 only when the match ups dictate it... as a long term solution it seems like a bad idea... I didn't like seeing Ben Gordon go, but I really loved having an NBA-sized backcourt for once.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

ESPN Insider



> Jason Richardson -- Chicago Bulls
> The Bulls should point their horns toward a strong shooting guard, and Richardson will warrant a strong look. The 30-year-old looked much older in Orlando than he did in Phoenix as his points-per-minute numbers fell off a cliff after he was traded at the deadline. Most of that was due to a plummeting usage rate, but he also didn't help matters by shooting just 43 percent in blue and white.
> 
> Still, there's plenty of value here. The Bulls struggled mightily to find middle ground between offensive specialist Kyle Korver and defensive specialist Ronnie Brewer, but Richardson can bring it on both ends. As a career 37.3 percent shooter from downtown, he and Derrick Rose would form one of the strongest backcourts in the sport. The question remains whether Richardson's stock has dipped far enough to the point where Chicago could afford him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone else find the C.J. Watson idea to be unequivocally horrible? I like him as a backup PG. As a starting SG? Yeah, not so much. Not so much at all.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Anyone else find the C.J. Watson idea to be unequivocally horrible? I like him as a backup PG. As a starting SG? Yeah, not so much. Not so much at all.


Yes it's a terrible idea. 

Jason Richardson on the other hand is anything but. I'd be happy with just getting him and calling it an offseason, but I'm not sure if the Bulls will use the MLE.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

garnett said:


> Yes it's a terrible idea.
> 
> Jason Richardson on the other hand is anything but. I'd be happy with just getting him and calling it an offseason, but I'm not sure if the Bulls will use the MLE.



I would hope they would use the MLE with the understanding that they still have amnesty to fall back on a few years from now if the team isn't winning titles and they're in lux tax land.

Of course, saying "I would hope" is not the same as saying "I expect."


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

McGrady? Really?

I hope that's just Steven A. Smith spewing garbage, otherwise it's baffling to me why a big market team like the Bulls consistently gets the worst free agents possible. Mercer, Robinson, Wallace, Boozer. It's like you must either meet the condition of sucking, or being past your prime to play with us.

Good god.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

By KC Johnson (Tribune)



> Caron Butler has been working out in Chicago this offseason and is fully rehabilitated from surgery on his right knee.
> 
> As the NBA free-agency period begins the test-the-waters mode, Butler's interest in the Bulls is legitimate, according to league sources. One source close to Butler said that Butler said early Thursday morning, "I hope I don't have to leave."


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Caron Butler on the Bulls is just an injury waiting to happen. Tom's Defense prefers his defenders to fight screens rather than switch all the time, one bad knee bump or a slip on a hard screen and his season could be cut short yet again. 

Offensively I think its a perfect fit but defensively, its not a perfect fit just because the defense we play requires so much movement and hard cuts that I honestly don't know how Butlers knee's can hold up. The Bulls play such hard defense night in and night out, that can't be overlooked.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

bullsger said:


> By KC Johnson (Tribune)


Butler is from Racine originally, which is a short drive north. I don't know what we'd do with him necessarily, but he's a solid player.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Off the bench offensive spark plug maybe? It doesn't solve our starting 2 guard problem. I'm kinda fond of the idea of bringing in a BUNCH of old timers for cheap in hopes that maybe one of them has something left in the tank.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wish List/ Rumors/ everything else but Draft thread.*



BullsBaller said:


> Chicago trades Boozer to LA and Noah to Minny
> Chicago acquires D. Howard and Minny's 20th pick
> 
> LA trades Gasol to Orlando
> ...


Why in the world would the Lakers agree to that? They basically give us the guy they want sacrifice Gasoft, and acquire shrimpy PG Jameer Nelson? Mitch Kupchak would laugh in your face at that suggestion.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls trade Ronnie Brewer to a 3rd team, 1st rounder to Atlanta and receive Jamal Crawford.
Bulls sign Caron Butler full MLE.

Lineup:

PG-Rose(36)/Crawford(12)/Watson(0)
SG-Butler(19)/Crawford(18)/Korver(11)
SF-Deng(35)/Butler(13)/Korver(0)
PF-Boozer(34)/Gibson(14)/Noah(0)
C-Noah(34)/Asik(14)/Veteran (0)


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I have heard that we may be pursuing a sign and trade for Jamal Crawford... I would put him somewhere down the wishlist for me, though he does offer another ballhandling guard who can create offense, which is a need. 

I guess at this point I'd prefer J-Rich... then Butler... then Crawford.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Knicks got better by signing Chandler and the best defense in the NBA in the Heat got better by adding one of the best perimeter defenders in the game. 

Even teams with NO cap room are trying to make moves and yet here we are... still contemplating to bring back Keith Bogans lol. 

I just get the feeling that nothing is going to happen and yet again teams around us get better.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> [...]
> I just get the feeling that nothing is going to happen and yet again teams around us get better.


I get the feeling, too. And I fear this...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I just don't want to hear these damn Bulls fans making the salary cap excuse, "Oh well what do you expect Pax to do when we don't have cap flexibility." 

Orlando is in talks with Dallas and the Lakers who are 2 teams with historicly high pay rolls and have 0 cap flexibility yet they are YEAR IN AND YEAR OUT looking to add big names to their roster. THE FREAKING LAKERS A TEAM WITH A 90+ million pay roll is planning on bringing in PAUL AND HOWARD.. AND WE ARE FREAKING TALKING ABOUT RIP HAMILTON!!!! 

3rd largest FCIAking market in the USA and we aren't even in the FOKANHIng conversation with any star? It makes me sick how small time we act as a franchise, it makes me sick how some of these players view Chicago in the same category as OKC.. 

What makes me even more upset is that we where gifted a home town superstar and we are FAILING to surround him with a team that will compete for a title.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

thebizkit69u said:


> I just don't want to hear these damn Bulls fans making the salary cap excuse, "Oh well what do you expect Pax to do when we don't have cap flexibility."
> 
> Orlando is in talks with Dallas and the Lakers who are 2 teams with historicly high pay rolls and have 0 cap flexibility yet they are YEAR IN AND YEAR OUT looking to add big names to their roster. THE FREAKING LAKERS A TEAM WITH A 90+ million pay roll is planning on bringing in PAUL AND HOWARD.. AND WE ARE FREAKING TALKING ABOUT RIP HAMILTON!!!!
> 
> ...


Well said, and sadly all of that is true. I concur. The Bulls sitting back watching the circus unfold in front of them is ridiculous. The Nets of all teams, is going after Dwight Howard, and they have a contingency plan if that falls through (NeNe Hilario). The Rockets are chasing Pau and Nene. The Lakers and Mavs are on the prowl for Howard...and you know LA is getting Chris Paul. It'll be some time next week but he will suit up for them guaranteed. The fact that the Bulls are just watching this unfold and waiting to pick up whatever scraps are left is just insulting to the city of Chicago and our fans. Shades of McCaskey.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

At least last year there were attempts to court Lebron and Wade among others. Of course, the lame duck result was Boozer. So, we all decided to live with it. But not going out and pursuing these franchise changing players is like "Oh, well...we tried last year and failed...so, let's not try at all". It's a loser's mentality and another reason for the team not to excel.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Blah, the damn McCaskeys have shown more willingness top make personnel splashes than the 3 stooges over at UC. Rip Hamilton, ha what a dud of a move....


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Update.

Knicks are now interested in bringing Jamal Crawford in
Lakers are focusing on Dwight Howard only now
Boston trying to work out a deal to bring David West
Dallas trades for Lamar Odom for peanuts

Bulls..... Still waiting to sign Rip Hamilton.


----------

